# Hello



## SweetAngel (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Just want to say hi to everyone on the board.  Have been lurking around for quite some time but never signed up.  There are some threads that I can't read until I signed up.. but then there's a sales thread I want to see, but it won't allow me still.  Do I have to post in order to read those threads? 

Love this board... makes my work day a bit shorter.  

Joanna


----------



## n_c (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## SuSana (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Joanna!


----------



## miss_dre (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra, Joanna!!


----------



## marusia (Apr 1, 2010)

You have to be here 30 days and have 50 non-spam posts...At least that's what I'm told. I'm looking forward to being able to do the same!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi! Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2010)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 2, 2010)

Joanna!


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome! ^_^


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 6, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Purple (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## dnarcidy (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Joanna!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around the forums!


----------

